# first time posting



## Bostongirl (Jan 5, 2010)

This is my first post here. I've been reading all the posts for a month now and thought it's time to say hello. I just got my first hedgehog about 1 month ago from pet store. The owner said he was about 8 weeks old at the time, but reading your posts it may not be true. That's ok we love him no matter how old he is. His name is Dusty and it looks like he is a salt and pepper pinto hedgie. He used to ride on his wheel every night and I would have to clean it every morning, but the past few days he hasn't used the wheel. I don't know why??? His home hasn't changed...any ideas?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hey and welcome to HHC  

Does his toenails need trimming?
Post some pics!


----------



## Bostongirl (Jan 5, 2010)

I just trimmed them a few days ago...boy was I nervous. But I did ok with the help of my husband. We both spend alot of time with Dusty...He just sits on my lap and goes to sleep most nights.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

What kind of wheel does your hedgie have? 

Have you checked the feet for any abrasions or wounds?

How many nights has he gone without wheeling?

Has there been any change in his eating habits? How does his stool and urine look (you would be looking for green colored stool and possibly blood in the urine).


----------



## Bostongirl (Jan 5, 2010)

Dusty has a large silent spinner and it's been 4 days without riding on it. Unless he is using it without pooping on it (is that possible?) I also have white dog training pads under the wheel to catch his stool and urine and that looks normal. I just left a message for our vet to get him checked out. Hopefully, we can get in to see him soon. As far as eating, he is not eating as much as he use to. I haven't changed his food maybe he doesn't like it any more....

Is he still considered a baby???? He is about 12 weeks old.


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Silent Spinners aren't really the best wheels for hedgehogs. They have slits in the middle that can catch their little toes and nails, and cause injury. I would try checking him out to make sure he didn't hurt a toe or toenail, or even his foot. 

It would be best for you to get a wheel with a completely solid running surface. If you want to get one from the petstore, you can get the largest size Comfort Wheel. Also a lot of the breeders on here sell bucket style wheels which are great.  

And yes, twelve weeks is still a baby! Rocko is five months and I still think of him as a baby, hehe. There is a hedgie age chart on one of the boards, I don't remember which, but that will show you what age they tend to become "mature."

EDIT: Found it!
6 week-old hedgehog = 2 yr-old human
6 month-old hedgehog = 9 yr-old human
1 yr-old hedgehog = 17.8 yr-old human
2 yr-old hedgehog = 35 1/2 yr-old human
3 yr-old hedgehog = 53 1/2 yr-old human
4 yr-old hedgehog = 71.2 yr-old human
5 yr-old hedgehog = 89 yr-old human
6 yr-old hedgehog = 106 yr-old human
7 yr-old hedgehog = 124 1/2 yr-old human

So see, hedgies aren't really mature (at least in the human sense) until around one year.


----------



## JennyBeans (Jan 14, 2010)

Did he stop running the same day you trimed his nails? It could be that although you didnt cut the quick just got too close and its tender to run on a wheel.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Is he otherwise active? How much light is he getting during the day? I've seen several people reporting lately that their hedgehogs are not using their wheels anymore, when I inquire about light often they are not getting enough. Just something else to consider.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

be sure it's warm enough too. mine recently stopped using the wheel and eating as much because of lighting and 74F wasn't quite warm enough for her! warming up the cage more may help.


----------



## Bostongirl (Jan 5, 2010)

Dusty has a space heater in his room and it stays at 74 - 75 degrees. He stays in my daughters room, so I just told her to wear her summer pj's if she gets hot. As far as the light, he gets natural light all day long. When the sun goes down my daughter is in her room doing her homework. The light is on after dark to her bedtime which is 8:30 pm. He's getting about 12 - 14 hrs a days of light.

Dusty is very active. He is out of his cage roaming around just checking everything out. He is a curious little guy. I will look for another wheel for him. Thanks for the info - I will keep you posted.


----------



## Hedgie girl (Jun 2, 2015)

I am testing a post, sorry for doing it on your question!


----------

